# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  sneak

## CrazyLea

heya. did anyone here get sneak about 1 or 2 weeks ago when there was a poster of richard fleeshman in it. as me and hannah want the poster  :Stick Out Tongue:  so if you did could you possibly scan it in or something  :Stick Out Tongue:  or if you have any posters of him at all we would be grateful. thanks xx   :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I got last week's mag but don't know how to scan..

----------


## CrazyLea

aww ok thanks anyway 
it doesnt matter anymore anyway, hannah has now got the mag  :Smile: 
so this can be closed... xx

----------

